# Suggestions?



## Tehzedaj (Aug 9, 2007)

Being as I have a terrible memory and life has been hectic, I'm sorry if I'm basically re-asking a question I've asked in the past 
I'm getting ready to take out my hornwort plant the vines are wrapping around everything(Including my dwarf lily plant), and dead fish get stuck in its mass and I won't find them until who knows how long after they've been dead. 

That being said, I would like some nice ground-cover plants for the front(Though not TOO many) and maybe a taller plant or two for the back and middle. As is I have my dwarf lily and the hornwort. The lily is currently making a recovery from being nearly choked to death by the hornwort... thankfully I noticed it and untangled it after about an hour of frustration. 

Any suggestions? 

thanks 


Tank specs: 20 gallon freshwater
Inhabitants: Guppies and 1 BN Pleco
Lighting: Subject to change shortly, but as is, 20,000K Rating bulb (Going to be swapping it for a 6500)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hornwort needs regular "thinning" so take some out every week. Its a first recommendation because it grows even in low light. When you get better light, replacing it is a good idea.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

With low light you can use most Crypts for ground cover, or Hygro which will grow in just about any light.

For tall plants you can try Anacharis, Ambulia, or Frill. 

Java fern and Anubias are also nice low light plants but you'll either need ones with nice long roots to plants so you don't bury the rhizome or some wood/rocks/decorations to tie them onto to. If you buy the rhizome (long horizontal stem the roots grow out of) they will shrivel and die. 

Also be warned that Anubias and Java fern are both prone to collecting algae. Depending on how many guppies you have you can pick up a few Otos to help combat that.


----------



## Tehzedaj (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! My BN Pleco seems to take care of the algae I get. I had tried a Java Fern bulb but it never did anything. The Lily was all that did lol. 

I'll be taking in some guppies soon (as evne though I took in over 30, my tank is still overstocked) so I'll be able to get new plants soon, as well as a new light I hope!


----------

